# Corpus



## Nahuel O Tavros

Γεια σας. Ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω για μια λέξη που δεν εμφανίζεται στο λεξικό. Είναι η αγγλική λέξη «corpus” που είναι η συλλογή προτάσεων ανά λέξη... ήθελα να ρωτήσω τη σωστή μετάφραση της λέξης. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, ξέρετε αν υπάρχει μια  εφαρμογή του είδους Reverso Context στα ελληνικά; Θέλω να συλλέγω άγνωστες λέξεις για να κάνω άσκηση μετά με αυτές... 
ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Ναουέλ


----------



## dmtrs

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> η αγγλική λέξη «corpus” που είναι η συλλογή προτάσεων ανά λέξη



Η λέξη _corpus -oris_ είναι λατινικής προέλευσης (_cuerpo _στα ισπανικά, _body _στα αγγλικά, _σώμα _στα ελληνικά).
Στη χρήση που σε ενδιαφέρει, με την έννοια της συλλογής κειμένων γενικότερα (π.χ. αρχαίων Ελλήνων συγγραφέων, αποσπασμάτων που αφορούν κάποιο συγκεκριμένο θέμα κλπ.), στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται ως _σώμα κειμένων_ ή παραμένει αμετάφραστη, όπως και στα ισπανικά και τα αγγλικά -φαντάζομαι και σε άλλες γλώσσες.




Nahuel O Tavros said:


> ξέρετε αν υπάρχει μια εφαρμογή του είδους Reverso Context στα ελληνικά;



Μήπως μπορείς να εξηγήσεις τι είναι το Reverso Context;


----------



## sotos

Συνήθως λέμε corpus μια συλλογή νόμων. Ελληνικά "σώμα" (νομολογίας). Δεν ξέρω για λέξεις και φράσεις.


----------



## ioanell

Reverso Context.
Όπως είδα, πρόκειται για ένα «πολυλεξικό», το οποίο προσφέρει τη ζητούμενη λέξη μέσα σε πολλές προτάσεις-παραδείγματα που εμφανίζονται ταυτόχρονα σε δύο επιλεγόμενες γλώσσες.
Π.χ.
Mr President, the _Greek_ State is technically bankrupt. ↔ Monsieur le Président, l'État _grec_ est techniquement en faillite.

 Δυστυχώς, δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει μέσα στις δώδεκα προσφερόμενες γλώσσες η ελληνική.

Greek - Translation into French - examples English | Reverso Context


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Εντάξει, δεν πειράζει. ¨οταν θα πάω στην Ελλάδα, θα προσπαθήσω να αγοράσω μια εφαρμογή για το κινητό μου... Θα ήθελα να έχω τη δυνατότητα να αποθηκεύσω τις λέξεις που ψάχνω στο πολυλεξικό... Είναι πολύ χρήσιμο γιατί μπορείς να εξασκηθείς με τις ζητούμενες τις λέξεις... 
Δεν ξέρω μήπως υπάρχει αυτή η εφαρμογή για κινητά αλλά δεν πειράζει, θα ψάξω.


----------



## Helleno File

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Εντάξει, δεν πειράζει. ¨οταν θα πάω στην Ελλάδα, θα προσπαθήσω να αγοράσω μια εφαρμογή για το κινητό μου... Θα ήθελα να έχω τη δυνατότητα να αποθηκεύσω τις λέξεις που ψάχνω στο πολυλεξικό... Είναι πολύ χρήσιμο γιατί μπορείς να εξασκηθείς με τις ζητούμενες τις λέξεις...
> Δεν ξέρω μήπως υπάρχει αυτή η εφαρμογή για κινητά αλλά δεν πειράζει, θα ψάξω.


Thanks for your post Nahuel.   You've prompted me to look into this. I have about 170 large index cards with over 3000 (!) Greek words, phrases etc.  They are now too many to move round easily.

Since yesterday I've checked apps for Android under "word store" and found 3-4 apps for any language plus others just for English. I tried one and deleted it but have kept one called My Dictionary which seems the most helpful. You set up a dictionary in a language and add the words you want. You can then tag the words using terms you create so you can filter them. So far I have used genders and some parts of speech. It also has space for examples of use which you could use for anything for example declension. Strangely Greek is not in the long list of languages offered. So I created my dictionary in Georgian (!) added some Greek words and it quickly switched itself to Greek.

There are some exercises to test your learning but I'll still use my cards as well as they are easier for reviewing a lot of words quickly which I do almost daily.

Hope this helps you, too, Nahuel.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

THank you very much, Helleno File. I will take that into account. 
So far I haven't been able to find an application similar to Reverso Context in Greek. It would be so useful... But all in all I can't find it. 
And besides there is no equivalent to the word 'corpus' in Greek... That's a bit daunting...


----------



## dmtrs

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> And besides there is no equivalent to the word 'corpus' in Greek.




(I hate to seem I'm writing this to defend my language -it surely seems so. My intention is to set things straight.)
Corpus does have an equivalent in Greek: σώμα (κειμένων, for the use in conversation).
It's just the Latin word comes more handy and less ambiguous in this particular use.
The same thing, on the other hand, seems to be the case in any language I could check: 
English, Spanish, French, Italian, German... (OK, the Germans write korpus). 
It seems we all went back to the ancient source of words that Latin is (along with ancient Greek) in order to find a term to describe a 'new' concept.
We do it all the time...


----------

